# Switching Split from Climb to Ride



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

I rarely have a problem with snow and ice in the tracks, but when I do I just use the carbide on my pole, I already have it with me. If you are new to splitting, I recommend you get a couple extra pins to throw in your pack, I have seen them get lost in powder before, and a long tour without them would not be fun. Whatcha riding? I got a Prior Khyber a few years ago, and it treats me soooooo well!
P.S. Learn how to ski it on small down hills or varied terrain and your free heeling friends won't be able to bitch about how slow splitters are!
Enjoy!
Tim


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a burton Split decision. It works well in the pow not to good on the hard pack but I really cant complain. Next year I want a stiffer board. I have heard venture makes stiffer boards that also have good pop. The pins I got with the voile kit came with cables on them and they are tethered to the bindings. Extras are not a bad idea. Thanks for the tip. Shawn


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

When you say ice in the tracks, your talking about the skin track or your skins? If the skin track is icing up what you need is to carry a bucket of salt with you, but be mindful of pooches cause they dont like that stuff in their paws 

If your skins are icing up bring a small ice scraper like you would use on your car. They sell them for skins or just use any little thing with an edge and wipe that shit clean when your switching over. Maybe not use the knife on the skins, as it could damage the hairs. Another big reason I like my BD glidelites, they dont get iced up much at all.

Like the ArkRat said too, _definitely _keep a spare pin on you!! And skiing a split is fun!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

A scratch awl, small screwdriver will chisel the ice out of your gear, ie. binding track etc... It is a good idea to also have spare parts and tools to fix them if need be. You should always be able to rig a fix or fix a break in your gear on the trails if need be. I would put together a small bag of parts and tools to keep on you at all times in your pack. As far as your original question I don't know of a specific tool, but a small flat head screw driver works best for me. Let me know how it goes.

bob


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't ditch the leatherman! As bob said, make a repair kit and put your leatherman in there. Think about every way that your board/binding/boot could break and build a repair kit around it (mine has wire, zip ties, leatherman, duct tape, extra buckles, a few extra mounting screws, and an extra cable (I'm a tele'r).
Unfortunately, if you ride with skiers or telers they will always be waiting on you (transition time @ top and bottom) and will have to adjust their lines (no traversing to get the sweetest turns). That said, I like my split partner, so I'm willing to overlook his flaws.


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

I just started riding a spilt this season and am riding a venture divide split and love it. Been hiking up Sunlight a couple times a week now. Good workout. I have been using a bike tire lever sometimes to clean ice out of the pucks and brackets. (I couldn't find my ice scraper, and used this in a pinch. Worked for me a couple times now.) I do carry a leatherman too and a spare pin and t-nuts.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys ya I carry everything and the kitchen sink. Extra screws screwdriver probably too much clothing, but after these years of being in the backcountry and not having to have the board on my back weight is not an issue any more. Wouldn't ditch the leatherman its a staple. Smurf if your hiking up sunlight i hope you have done Williams peak its just up the road and real easy skin track. Fun trees and glades. Heveally travelled but pow riding as of two weeks ago. Marble is skiing and riding awesome. The skin track is really technical there but way worth it. Thanks guys Shawn


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Shawn,
Haven't hiked Willies yet. I am just figuring out my split now, but would like to hit up Willies and Marble. If your heading that way anytime soon, I'd like to go. Let me know.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Sure going to marble saturday. We have a little snow coming in not much though. Hope for a bunch but avy should be good for marble. We'll check it great trees anthricite is fun. If the dander is bad we'll go to williams. Low angle fun deep snow no avy danger in your back yard. pm me or reply its cool. Dont worry about the board if you can ride ,the split handles powder like a normal board and skinning you probably already know the learning curve, its so easy compared to the alternative. As far as hardpacked snow we're not looking for any. Give a write or call pm me were going this weekend for sure. Shawn


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Also smurf I think you may kayak with stumpster he tought me how to kayak great guy give a write .


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Shawn,
Yeah I paddle with Stumpster. Haven't heard from him in a while. He is a good guy. PM me your # and we can talk about this weekend.


----------



## jezzicaz789 (Jan 31, 2010)

caliclimber said:


> I am so totally stoked on splitting now. All those years of kicking steps i feel like im on the varsity now. One question i have not had this problem yet but after a skin up and you change over has anyone had trouble with the tracks icing up. Last week i had alot of snow build up with a leatherman fixed no problem wondering whats light weight and will work if ice fills the tracks. It looks like ice will fill the tracks and up on a mountain with just a leatherman this would suck. Whats the fix. Flowtorch Bobbuilds I know you guys know. You've helped tons in this split decision. Thanks Bros Shawn


Hi , I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

My GF is a boarder and got a split board after slowshoeing for a while. It's an improvement over slowshoes, but she has come to the realization that she still has a lot of the same inherent issues with boarding. Getting stuck, having to carefully manage terrain to avoid flats and flat or uphill traverses, the time it takes to split and unsplit, the fact that on rolling trails and sidehills, it doesn't make that great of a pair of skis. I think a lot of this is because she goes out with skiers (me mostly) and that really makes obvious the deficiencies of boards vs skis. She also likes XC sking and i think she thought it would be a better pair of skis. I think she wouldn't notice if she was with other boarders rather than long time BC skiers who are quick and efficient in how they get around. 
Lately she has been saying things like she's going to check out AT gear. I try to tell her it's not a big deal to me but I think she was expecting that owning a split board would make a bigger difference than it does. I think as she gets better at all the little nuances and tricks she might be a little less frustrated. OTOH, she might get a AT set up.


----------

